# Went to my uncles yesterday



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

My baby cousin was being baptist yesterday and we went to the church and all.After that he invinted some people to go to his newly built house.he lives in woodland hills,behind gated private areas.i had no clue his house was this frikin big,15,500 square feet living.

he had 14 bathrooms,5 bedrooms,theathre,steam room,gym,crazy ass view, and backyard,and the greatest of all a 9,500 gallon salt water fish tank.he said that,the fish tank goes for $75,000,but he got it made for only $17,000.some crazy sh*t.

the best part of the private homes is that celebrities are your neihbors.right across of him lives rick fox.and 3 houses down lives DR.Dre,this guy is my idol.you know that music video that dre goes to a house and the video is almost over,well that's his house.

he had a lamborgini v7,i think that's what it was.and a green murcielago,that belonged to lil kim.it just felt like i was a little kid at disneyland.i loved it.just had to share with you guys.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice where em pics at ahha


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Tell your Uncle to buy you some P's


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

P.Piraya said:


> My baby cousin was being baptist yesterday and we went to the church and all


 disgusting. such a waste of a young mind.

lets get some pics of this tank and car.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

what does your uncle do for a living? deal drugs?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have a movie theatre in my house too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

P.Piraya said:


> he had a lamborgini v7,i think that's what it was.and a green murcielago,that belonged to lil kim.it just felt like i was a little kid at disneyland.i loved it.just had to share with you guys.


 A V7 Lambo?! Yeah right, they never build anything below V10. Nothing but V12 before the Gallardo (not counting tractors here). Besides a V7 is impossible, a 7cilinder is only logical in a lined-up setting.

U got to drive "the Bat"? If so u'r one lucky barsteward


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> Tell your Uncle to buy you some P's


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

14 bathrooms for a 5 bedroom house??


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea doesn't make sense


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

i have no pictures,taking pics would not have been nice.my uncle is a buisness man that buys buys properties and stuff.and i do believe it was a v7.it was yellow.it poped up in a music video once,don't know wich one.i think it also poped up in a 1-800 call collect comercial,not sure about that.but yup 14 bathrooms for a 5 bedroom house,because there is a bathroom in every room and other baths for guests.

forgot to mention he also has an elevator.what can i say he's a made man.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Go back to your uncle's place and take pictures of that tank. Tell him you're doing a project on aquariums.

Then take some pics of the Lambo.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

if you guys think i am lying i am sorry you feel that way.

i did a search on lambos and there is no such think as a v7.i think what i saw was a vt.my cousin was telling me that is was a 99 lambo.and that was the only lambo i saw built in 99 that looked the closest to his car.so it was prob the vt.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

As posted earlier, there is no V7 Lambo. It is possible to create a V7 engine, but highly unlikey due to the offset design of cylinders. It would create a horrbile vibration and with the lack of a cross firing cylinder, a poor power band.

Look around on the internet and see if you can find a picture of it. The only car that I can think of that you may be refeering to is the Saleen S7, America's first exotic Supercar, and a car I will steal... errr.. buy one day. The picture is below....










Also, where was this house? I almost sure Dr. Dre is a So Cal Resident so I would hope you go the state right. Also, WTF is going on with the house specs??? 14 Baths and 5 Bedrooms?? Does your uncle have irratible bowl syndrome or suffer from anal leakage??

I don't want to throw the B.S. Flag, but some clarification is in order. Also, how can you have lived with your fam this long with out your parents, other uncle, brother, sister, grandparent, etc not letting you in that your once uncle has paper?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea my house is 3 bedrooms and 3 baths so a 5 bedroom house with 14 bathrooms?

nah


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont know much about cars so Ill stay out of that.

But 14 bath and 5 bedrooms? I find that super hard to believe. If anything you have MORE bedrooms than bathrooms, if not then theyre equal. Where do all the guest stay for these 14 baths but only 5 bedrooms?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i dont think hes lying


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Just post pics of the house and car and tank


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

think what you guys want.and it was either a v7 or vt.not sure.he lives in woodland hills.

it is not unlikly to find big homes with more baths than beds.he does have a guest bed room,i just didn't count that in.the houses behind the gated areas are like no homes you will see around here.not arcadia not san marino.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

It's not uncommon for more baths than rooms...just the actual numbers of 14 bathrooms versus 5 bedrooms...


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

it isn't normal for those big numbers.but homes usually have more baths than rooms.this is on a bigger scale factor,15,500 square feet.so the numbers increase.the house is 3 and a half floors.one in the basement,theater.4 on the first.7 on the second.and 2 on the third.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That adds up to 15...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> That adds up to 15...


 No it adds up to 14.











> *one* in the basement,theater.*4* on the first.*7* on the second.and *2* on the third.


But damn 7 bathrooms on one floor?! For what reason o_0


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

There is no such thing as a v7 engine and p.piraya never said there was, but there was a diablo called 6.0 along with some other letters like vt 6.0. If it was a toss up between v7 and vt it was probably a vt. Very cool, I'd be at my uncles house all the time :laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i like alot of bathrooms.. if i was rich i would have 2 per room.. cant have enough open bathrooms..

bed rooms dont include familly rooms or large reckrooms. so he could have like 10 larger rooms with the 5 bedrooms..

either way who gives a sh*t.. he didnt get pics and he has no idea what the car is.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

He did say that the house is over 15k sq. ft.
That's 1 bathroom per 1k or so ft.
I can believe that...
I have a 3000 sq ft house with 3 full bathrooms.
What's the difference?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

15,500 sq ft and 14 bathrooms is alot man.. on mtv cribs, guys have like 50,000 sq ft houses with like 6 bathrooms.. all the space is probably taken up by like an indoor basketball court or something though..

bill gates house is 175,000sq ft... him and his wife have microchips implanted in them.. when they walk into a different room, the temp adjusts to the way they like it.. all the paintings on the walls change to what kind of paintings they like.. just crazy sh*t like that..


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

LaZy said:


> Nice where em pics at ahha


 Showe the pics


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I hate to say this but........


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

Sounds fishy to me


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

pics or ban


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

maybe the uncle has a bathroom for every room.. probably has an office, rec room, and other stuff.... its possible to have 100 bathrooms and 1 bedroom, its possible, just not likely... maybe the architect was smoking crack, who knows..... who cares. maybe the owner poops twice a day and doesnt like taking a poop on the same toilet in the same week.... who knows... personally who cares.maybe he takes smelly poops and takes awhile to air out...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Even if he had a bathroom for every room, it wouldn't be the best ideas. Architects put bathrooms away from living rooms, kitchens, family rooms, dinning rooms etc for a reason. Who wants to hear/see/smell someone pinching off a grumpy while eating/preparing food/conversing.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > That adds up to 15...
> ...










f*ck...I thought he meant right after 7 on the second the on was really a one...

I'm not infallible!


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

it's not his house so why would he lie? i just think that 14 bathrooms for 5 bedrooms is overkill. might as well just add more bedrooms to the house if i was the architect.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, so this thread has been bugging me.
And I found that there are houses with rediculous amounts of bathrooms.
So, give this kid a break.
I did a search on Realtor.com and I found this...

The house









The specs...

Property Features

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Family Property
Area: Bel Air - Holmby Hills
Mediterranean style
Four story
9 total bedroom(s)
20 total bath(s)
Master bedroom
Bonus room
Breakfast area/room
Den
Family room
Library
Living room
Media room
Office
Inside laundry area
Laundry room
Fireplace(s)
Family room fireplace
Living room fireplace
Master bedroom fireplace
Marble floors
Stone flooring
Hardwood floors
Central heat
Dishwasher
Disposal
Refrigerator
Trash compactor
Microwave oven
Range and oven
Exhaust fan/hood
Bar
Built-in features
Intercom system
Pantry
3 Covered Parking Spaces
Attached parking
Patio
Guest house
Cabana
Tile roof
Heated pool
Private swimming pool
Swimming pool
Gated entry
Guarded entry
View


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

either he's full of sh!t or his uncle's house is full of sh!t

joking, i just had to say it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats the house i want to be in after a night of heavy drinking and and greezy pizza


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delirium said:


> Ok, so this thread has been bugging me.
> And I found that there are houses with rediculous amounts of bathrooms.
> So, give this kid a break.
> I did a search on Realtor.com and I found this...
> ...


 Okay you win









Good lord...20 bathrooms and 3 pools. They must really like their water.

BTW, how much is that house going for?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

A mere 53,000,000









Here's the link to the house page.
This place is amazing!

WOW!


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> either he's full of sh!t or his uncle's house is full of sh!t
> 
> joking, i just had to say it










good one

seriously though, maybe he has a bunch of rooms that are not bedrooms (ex. library, office, cigar room, game room, steam room, etc.)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delirium said:


> A mere 53,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 With only $245,874 Per Month for payment. Thats a keeper! Who seriously has that kind of money lying around.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > A mere 53,000,000
> ...


 I thought my ouse was big


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

if i had thought house with the 3 pools id make antoehr and use the bigger ones for ponds lol


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

my uncle does have alot of extra rooms,and i do agree alot of bathrooms.might as well have a bathroom in every room.with a house that big you wouldn't want to walk a distance just to pee.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > A mere 53,000,000
> ...


 over 100,000 people in the world.

very nice house.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

hmmmm....my house is about 7500 sq ft. we have 5 baths, 4beds. still sounds fishy too me.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

sorry im bad with numbers, was that 53.million dollars?, buhh,


----------



## Somtaw (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes, yes it was. Kinda scary that a single person can have that much money while whole familys are starving.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

$245,874 Per month


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

just imagine trying to find someone in that house.... they probably have a family plan on their cell phone... 'hey dad where you at?'....'in the kitchen'.... 'so am i, i dont see you'.... 'i'm in the second kitchen'...'ah, i'll be right over, let me just catch a cab'.....


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

to even mention a tank of that size without pictures is NOT NICE!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

yeah bathrooms make sense. house is big you dont want to walk too far to take a piss or sh*t.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> yeah bathrooms make sense. house is big you dont want to walk too far to take a piss or sh*t.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i live near woodland hills and i can vouch... there's some big houses up in them hills.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

yah guys no that street century blvd.there is a BBQ/fireplace,place, there and an italian resturaunt.well he owns that whole property all the way across.the gated area is also sort of on century blvd.you go in a narrow street and go all the way down.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i dont think hes bluffing but 14bathrooms to 5 bedrooms....maybe its 14bedrooms to 5 bath rooms :laugh:

my cousins grandma has a 6 bedroom house with 3 bathrooms


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

User said:


> $245,874 Per month


 haha,im thinking about getting that house,

what do you think?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> disgusting. such a waste of a young mind.


damn dude your gonna regret this kind of sh*t someday.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > $245,874 Per month
> ...


 You need to throw a big P-fury Party if you do.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > $245,874 Per month
> ...


 I think we all like to think of getting that house.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Jesus i got so bored reading that. I don't think hes lying, and if he is who cares? If i were you i would think of an innocent reason to go back and start nicking stuff.
Take a net and a bag to steal some of his fish cos hes bound to have snobby rich bastard fish that spray perfume and sing opera or something.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

WTF?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think he is lying. Why would he lie. It is perfectly concievable for a house to be built to those specs.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

you are a liar in my book until you post pics of this enormous house.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Jesus i got so bored reading that. I don't think hes lying, and if he is who cares? If i were you i would think of an innocent reason to go back and start nicking stuff.
> Take a net and a bag to steal some of his fish cos hes bound to have snobby rich bastard fish that spray perfume and sing opera or something.


 noone likes theives!









There are Lots of people in the world that pay over $80,000US a night at some crazy hotels.. insane but true.


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I dont your lying. I have seen lot of rich houses here in Vegas, and on TVs of course, some has 4 bed rooms and 15 bathrooms. Go figure. I guess rich people loves bathrooms.
On the other thing. I think what you saw was a V T T T Lamborghini Diablo.
V T T T --stands for Vicious Twin Traction Turbo and it does exists a soup-up Lambo
Super Fast, I mean crazy Fast Car


----------

